# President Obama Says Marijuana Should Be Treated Like Alcohol



## burnin1 (Dec 3, 2016)

From norml.org

*President Obama Says Marijuana Should Be Treated Like Alcohol*








by NORML December 1, 2016
In a just published exit interview with Rolling Stone Magazine, President Barack Obama opined that marijuana use should be treated as a public-health issue, not a criminal matter, and called the current patchwork of state and federal laws regarding the drug untenable.

Look, Ive been very clear about my belief that we should try to discourage substance abuse, Obama said. And I am not somebody who believes that legalization is a panacea. But I do believe that treating this as a public-health issue, the same way we do with cigarettes or alcohol, is the much smarter way to deal with it.

He added, It is untenable over the long term for the Justice Department or the DEA to be enforcing a patchwork of laws, where something thats legal in one state could get you a 20-year prison sentence in another. So this is a debate that is now ripe, much in the same way that we ended up making progress on same-sex marriage.

Although the administration, largely in its second term, has permitted states to experiment with marijuana legalization policies without federal interference, it has not pushed strongly for any permanent changes in federal law, such as amending cannabis schedule I classification or permitting banks to work closely with state-licensed marijuana businesses. As a result, some marijuana law reform advocates believe that President Obama has not done enough to move the issue forward during his tenure. Responding to this criticism, Obama said: Look, I am now very much in lame-duck status. And I will have the opportunity as a private citizen to describe where I think we need to go.

Why Obama believes that he will have greater opportunities to address cannabis policy as a private citizen than he did as President of the United States leaves us scratching our heads, but we certainly hope that he follows through on his pledge to focus on drug policy reform in the next phase of his political career.

You can read President Obamas exit interview with Rolling Stone in its entirety here.

http://blog.norml.org/2016/12/01/president-obama-says-marijuana-should-be-treated-like-alcohol/


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 3, 2016)

He will work with political name to keep it a States Rights Issue. Ive seen past and current Presidents work together many times.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 3, 2016)

:yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat: lmao---like that's gonna happen


----------

